# Best for huge triceps& bi's



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello.. Need to mix up my routine want to get killers bis and tri's

For tri's I'm doing overhead extension with dumbbell, pull down with the rope dunno the name, dips, over head with rope & kick back

8x4..

For bi's.. 21's, hammer curl, bi curl, and concentration ...

8x4 again

What do you recommend


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Cgbp, dips and skulls for tris

Heavy rows and some form of curl for bis

Keep form tight and mess around wit rep rages see what works for you


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

For some, the basics once a week doesnt work. I know it doesnt for me. Only staryed growing when i hit them multiple times a week with tons of sets and minimal rest periods.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> For some, the basics once a week doesnt work. I know it doesnt for me. Only staryed growing when i hit them multiple times a week with tons of sets and minimal rest periods.


Feel like the basics don't work for me anymore


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I've started doing biceps every gym session just 3x10 curls. Never trained them directly before but seen much better growth since.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

I find that proper isolating and concentrating on the bi's and tri's and not having sloppy form has built a vast amount of muscle for me in those areas.

Keep form strict and do a weight thats not too difficult or to easy.

I like doing any sort of bicep curls or hammer curls individually rather than both together because I get to concentrate on each one properly whereas usually doing both arms together my form gets crap.


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

This came up a month ago apparently a study was done with regards to which tricep exercises puts the muscle under stress the top three were

Close grip triangle push ups

Dips

Kick backs

I do three sets of each exercise in that order 8-12 reps with assisted burn outs on the kickbacks and am seeing better shape and size.

However I still feel that any excecise that places the weight behind the head like skulls French press cables stretch the long head and gets it working through full range of motion which I find good as well.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

When you say 8x4 - I guess you mean 4 sets of 8 reps.

Try doing sets of 12 reps.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Best growth I've had in a while is from high volume.

10x10/10x6 1 min rest between sets

1 or 2 assistance exercises @ 3x6-12


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Go heavy on the chins/dips and add in higher rep work with cables/dbs where you focus more on the contraction and slow negatives.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Some good advice so far . Just make sure you concentrate on slow controlled negatives and squeeze on the positive keeping tension on all the time . Diet for definition.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Here's my arm workout

bicep curl with ez bar, 4 sets on the curl machine with both hands, then another 4 sets with each arm, hammer curls, palm up wrist curls for forearms

Triceps, 25 dips, then with the belt 10kg plate 2 sets of 15, then the 15 plate another 2 sets of 15, 4 sets of seated pullovers with ez bar, 4 sets of standing pull overs with straight barbell, 4 sets pull downs with rope, over head extensions with rope, pull down with the bar reversed grip and another 4 sets with front grip


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Personally, best for triceps is weighted dips, skull crushers as much as you can handle in volume, combine some sort of heavy compound with more emphasis on triceps such as weighted dips or close grip bench press, and isolation of your choice for around 10 sets. Haven't figured out yet what's best for my biceps, them bitches be lagging.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

My arms have never grown from isolations, I focus on those compounds.

Close grip bench and dips are faves for my tris.

Chin ups and heavy rows for my bis.

Maybe the odd burnout set at the end of a session to include incline db curl and tricep extensions across the body.

Anything involving bodyweight works best for me!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think rather than fiddle around with exercises, of which there are loads of good ones for the arms, maybe you need to look at some other variables first.

The first general rule of bringing up a lagging muscle is train it directly - in the case of arms don't rely solely on stimulation from compound exercises like benches and chins and train the muscles directly using some isolation movements.

Second rule is that a muscle trained first in a session responds better than one trained later in a session - when a muscle is pre fatigued from earlier exercise and when not trained directly until the CNS is already starting to tire then the adaptive response is always a little smaller. This is backed up by loads of studies and anecdotal observations.

Third thing is that I think way too often when looking to increase size of a particular muscle, people often focus way too much on the exercises chosen alone rather than rep range and set volume, frequency of training or placement of arm training within their routine as a whole. Also remember more volume isn't always better.

Personally I find that my arms and legs respond better when I include higher rep sets taken to failure. Low rep heavy sets work well too, but my arms grow best when I give them a dedicated session performed roughly once every 4 days or so, and alternating sessions between a low rep not-quite-to-failure session with sets of 6-8 reps and a session of sets taken to concentric failure in the 15-20 rep range.

I would suggest exploring similar heavy/light options and training arms fresh (not pre fatigued by chest, delt or back work) for six weeks-two months and see how you go with that.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

My triceps were lagging bigtime especially the long head] until I gave them a session for triceps only at least 2 days from chest doing

3 sets BW dips high reps [to begin warmup]

3 gradual warmup sets on CGBP

3 sets heavy CGPB [include a triple dropset on last set if feeling strong]

3 sets Skulls [keep elbows in] superset with one arm d'bell over head extentions

4 sets heavy pushdowns [again keep elbows in]

Packing 17" guns now so I know its working.

N.B If not running any "assistance" I'd do I set less on each movement.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Does any one rate the seated dip machine? not sure if many gyms have these? but i rate it


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

After watching that CT Fletcher bicep training video I train my biceps every time I get a chance haha. I've been getting compliments on my arms! My forearms cannie handle the pressure though!

Mo' reps, mo' reps.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> I think rather than fiddle around with exercises, of which there are loads of good ones for the arms, maybe you need to look at some other variables first.
> 
> The first general rule of bringing up a lagging muscle is train it directly - in the case of arms don't rely solely on stimulation from compound exercises like benches and chins and train the muscles directly using some isolation movements.
> 
> ...


This is something I may try in the future cos my flat bastard biceps aren't listenin to what I'm currently telling them


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

heavy weights to failure with tons of sets, simple


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

DORIAN said:


> Does any one rate the seated dip machine? not sure if many gyms have these? but i rate it


Nah don't rate em my gym has one, I think the owner should get it scraped and weighed and get his money back! I prefer real dips!!


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> For some, the basics once a week doesnt work. I know it doesnt for me. Only staryed growing when i hit them multiple times a week with tons of sets and minimal rest periods.


My arms have been lagging for ages. Im taking this approach for a while, training them every other day, using higher rep ranges too.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

ryda said:


> Nah don't rate em my gym has one, I think the owner should get it scraped and weighed and get his money back! I prefer real dips!!


i quite like it myself differnt strokes for differt folks. alought your tris are massive so i might ditch it lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> For some, the basics once a week doesnt work. I know it doesnt for me. Only staryed growing when i hit them multiple times a week with tons of sets and minimal rest periods.


I agree with this, i hit them in the week and also spread away from them sessions i have a full arm day in that week when i kick the sh1t out of them with supersets, drop sets and tri sets ect


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

I normally train bis after back and tri's after shoulders, I was of the thought as long as you hit compounds which I do for back, chest etc your arms will grow, I then started just hammering arms 3-4 times a day no set routine if I had time I would go in for 30 mins, and I saw more growth in 2-3 months than the last year, so the old school thinking hit compounds and arms will grow or don't even train arms will not work for every one, just smash them


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

DORIAN said:


> i quite like it myself differnt strokes for differt folks. alought your tris are massive so i might ditch it lol


Lol yeh dips are hard to get into at first so I just think the machine is the lazy option haha


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol yeh dips are hard to get into at first so I just think the machine is the lazy option haha


The machine would be alright but so many people don't understand it, so they stick their elbows out and try and shift the whole stack, achieving next to nothing for their triceps...

Form is so important on any dips and I think the machine just encourages cheating!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

baggsy said:


> I normally train bis after back and tri's after shoulders, I was of the thought as long as you hit compounds which I do for back, chest etc your arms will grow, I then started just hammering arms 3-4 times a day no set routine if I had time I would go in for 30 mins, and I saw more growth in 2-3 months than the last year, so the old school thinking hit compounds and arms will grow or don't even train arms will not work for every one, just smash them


Fck me 3/4 times a day??


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Fck me 3/4 times a day??


lol meant week


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

DEADLIFT!

Bit of an out there suggestion? well, if you hit good form and with will also hit abs.

Follow heavy sets with EZ curls with both grip angles.

Also, Close grip bench and dips.. I find that doing, over head exercise for high reps as triceps seem to just keep on going!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

A strong CGBP will give you big tris normally. Look up inhuman presses on YouTube for a variation. Follow this with decline lying tricep extension going behind your head unlike skull crushers (safer on elbows)

For bi's I've found pinwheel curls to be great which are basically hammer curls but going across your body


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

DORIAN said:


> Does any one rate the seated dip machine? not sure if many gyms have these? but i rate it


I quite like them... Just at the end after done full workout and got a little left in tank, can knock out few sets of medium weight of high reps.. 20 plus to fail!

not sure if any benefit but gets a good pump lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

renshaw said:


> DEADLIFT!
> 
> !


Been reading starting strength this week?

Deads will give you great overall lower body and back development but arms? Really?

Yeah I train my chest with squats aswell


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

It more grip related and get alot of forearm pump.

also could go down isometrical route but my main point was exercise such as deads cause an increase in hormone levels allot more then just doing an arm day as other people suggested what will lead to more anabolic effect then doing arms on there own.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

renshaw said:


> DEADLIFT!
> 
> Bit of an out there suggestion? well, if you hit good form and with will also hit abs.
> 
> ...


Cant see deads doin much for your arms personally. Have you incorporated deads into your arm workout some how? If so what resuts have you seen if not why have you suggested it?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> Cant see deads doin much for your arms personally. Have you incorporated deads into your arm workout some how? If so what resuts have you seen if not why have you suggested it?


No it's the magical hormone response to deads bro!!


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Triceps - French Press using straight bar, Reverse grip pulldown, and push/pulldown whatever you want to call it with a bar, then some more with rope, literally hitting all 3 heads, gives me a great pump.

During the week when i did reverse grip pulldown i got a great squeeze on it and a fantastic ache while doing it.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

HDU said:


> Hello.. Need to mix up my routine want to get killers bis and tri's
> 
> For tri's I'm doing overhead extension with dumbbell, pull down with the rope dunno the name, dips, over head with rope & kick back
> 
> ...


People are posting up all kinds of magical routines (myself included) but the point is what weights are you putting up for curs/cgbp?

Weight progression is as important for arms as it is your legs.

If your curling 50kg dumbells for reps with decent form you won't have small arms I guarantee


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2013)

Breda said:


> Cant see deads doin much for your arms personally. Have you incorporated deads into your arm workout some how? If so what resuts have you seen if not why have you suggested it?


Breda your looking like a tank in your avi

(Strong No ****)


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Breda said:


> Cant see deads doin much for your arms personally. Have you incorporated deads into your arm workout some how? If so what resuts have you seen if not why have you suggested it?


I based my reply on the increase in hormone levels from deads.

But if you do something like,

Deads

Pull downs

DB Row - to failure (medium weight high rep 1 set)

Row machine or BB

Curls at the end in what ever variety you want then you'd of been increasing test from the deads and the other two exercises will be working the Bi's secondly then at then end going for curls if you have anything left in the tank, if you are going very heavy on first three exercises I bet you'd go light on curls high reps untill you cannot move arms anymore!!

Cannot imagine that doing arms on a separate day that you'd make better gains doing them on their own day unless your not natural! (this probably being the key to my post)

Although, personally currently I'm having allot of forearm pain when doing curls .. cannot find a answer on-line why though! The pain is sort of "electrical pulse's"


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Breda your looking like a tank in your avi
> 
> (Strong No ****)


I'm far from it man but compliments are always nice


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> The machine would be alright but so many people don't understand it, so they stick their elbows out and try and shift the whole stack, achieving next to nothing for their triceps...
> 
> Form is so important on any dips and I think the machine just encourages cheating!


thats very true i see some peoples form and its horrific lol, got to keep elbows locked by your side or theres no point doing it


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

May be tagging on an old thread, but I currently do a push pull legs routine. I try to stick some arm stuff on the end but normally im knackered. Thinking about adding an arm day in at the end. What would you guys suggest for a dedicated arms session ?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

PHMG said:


> For some, the basics once a week doesnt work. I know it doesnt for me. Only staryed growing when i hit them multiple times a week with tons of sets and minimal rest periods.


I agree my arms are ****, I'm going to do chins at home ed or eod for a while


----------

